# Topics > Toys >  DragonBots, robotic toys, Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Personal Robots Group

twitter.com/DragonBot_MIT

----------


## Airicist

DragonBot: A platform for cloud-based social robotics
from Adam Setapen
October 31, 2011 




> DragonBot is a new robot platform from the Personal Robots Group at the MIT Media Lab. Specifically designed to support long-term learning interactions between children and robots, this video introduces Kombusto, the first DragonBot. The robot runs entirely on an Android cell phone, which displays an animated virtual face. Additionally, the phone provides sensory input (camera and microphone) and fully controls the actuation of the robot (motors and speakers). Most importantly, the phone always has an Internet connection, so a robot can harness cloud-computing paradigms to learn from the collective interactions of multiple robots. To support long-term interactions, DragonBot is a "blended-reality" character–if you remove the phone from the robot, a virtual avatar appears on the screen and the user can still interact with the virtual character on the go. Costing less than $1,000, DragonBot was made to be a low-cost platform that can support longitudinal studies of human-robot interactions "in the wild".


"Video: Kombusto, MIT's Interactive Dragon Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
December 14, 2011

----------


## Airicist

DRAGONS trailer 

 Published on Aug 7, 2014




> Two robots... on a quest to discover who they are!


"Video Friday: MIT DragonBots, Bot & Dolly Behind the Scenes, and RoboSub"

by Evan Ackerman
August 8, 2014

----------

